

Ask HN: Similar to Hacker News (YC) Sites? - tux

Is there other similar &quot;hacker news&quot; websites like this one ?<p>Please post any similar websites in here, no matter how<p>popular, what language or category they are. Thank You.<p>I only know of this sites;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;develop.re&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lobste.rs&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.firespotting.com&#x2F;
======
tux
Found few more sites;

Hacker News Trending @ [http://hackersnews-
abhi003.rhcloud.com/](http://hackersnews-abhi003.rhcloud.com/)

[http://sidebar.io/](http://sidebar.io/) |
[http://lamernews.com/](http://lamernews.com/) |
[http://www.echojs.com/](http://www.echojs.com/)

------
harisb2012
Dzone:
[http://www.dzone.com/links/index.html](http://www.dzone.com/links/index.html)

------
theBeaver
Slashdot:

[http://m.slashdot.org](http://m.slashdot.org)

Reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com](http://www.reddit.com)

------
BlackJack
producthunt.com is a place where people post their apps/products and get
feedback.

news.layervault.com is called Designer News - the HN equivalent for design.

